# Who are the victors of the Iraq war?



## plan_D (Jul 4, 2005)

BURGER KING!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (Jul 4, 2005)

Third busiest in the world apparently...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2005)

No surprise there. I remember when they opened the Burger King at Lakenheath. You would have thought they were giving food away. It was packed for weeks!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 5, 2005)

and here's me thinking i'd come in here and find a serious, thought provoking topic.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2005)

plan_D said:


> BURGER KING!



Chu' making me hungry


----------



## plan_D (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, lanc, I knew no one would look if I said "Baghdad Burger King Open for business"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 5, 2005)

fair enough


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2005)

We used to make the hour long flight to Bahgdad just to eat at the Burger King there when it was the only one in Iraq. Now they are everywhere. Infact on the place where I was based they opened up a Burger King, Pizza Hut, and Subways about a month before we left.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 7, 2005)

Capitalism at work. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeap that sums it up!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 8, 2005)

This threath....is for real ...?






 ....well at list you probably score more easily with the french girls, than the arabic women


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 9, 2005)

i'd say that's real


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2005)

> Infact on the place where I was based they opened up a Burger King, Pizza Hut, and Subways about a month before we left.


Dude, I dont even wanna BEGIN to tell u what it was like for us back there during the first War...

Spoiled little Army Brats and their little choppers...... Grrrrrrrr....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> > Infact on the place where I was based they opened up a Burger King, Pizza Hut, and Subways about a month before we left.
> 
> 
> Dude, I dont even wanna BEGIN to tell u what it was like for us back there during the first War...
> ...



Nope you are actually correct about it. We are spoiled. If you would go to the smaller Fire Bases out in the middle of no where where the ground pounders are. They have nothing. It is not much different from your days. There are still soldiers sleeping in ditches with a tarp over them. They eat MRE's 3 meals a day. About once a month they get to convoy into a the FOB's and hit a PX and Burger King.

They hate us flyboys for it but you know what I always tell them. "You hate us now but you you quickly learn to love us when the shit hits the fan and you hear the Choppers Coming to bring you home. Then we are your best friends.

_I hear the choppers coming, 
They're flying overhead. 
They've come to get the wounded, 
They've come to get the dead. _


----------



## dinos7 (Aug 14, 2005)

nobody is the victor of iraqi freedom. i lost my brother there so we cant find out until somebody surrenders or pulls out.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

We will be the victors. If you saw the things that we have done there, as I have you would see that we are winning despite what the press wants us all to believe.

I am deeply sorry for the loss of your brother dinos.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 14, 2005)

Don't go telling my dad only the "ground pounders" were in the desert, he'll rip you limb from limb!  

He was a RAF Aircraft enginner in the middle of nowhere, far beyond the ground pounders. The only thing between him and the Iraqi Army was a desert. Had to see of those lads like les to go do their business in the two Chinooks he had for company.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I dont think I ever said that only the ground pounders were in the desert. I was in the desert also, surrounded by nothing but sand. But I dont think you understand what I mean by a fire base that the "ground pounders" are at is. It is a fox hole in the ground and nothing more.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 14, 2005)

Alright. It's the fighter lot that my dad hate. Back in Saudi with hotels and complaining about being at war.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeap we were not in Hotels. I was in tents and little Metal Container is a Foward Operating Base out in the Middle of the Desert outside of Tikrit, Iraq. The ground pounders had it bad though, they were out in some places that did not even have shade from the sun.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 14, 2005)

My dad was out in officially the middle of nowhere, known as somewhere in Iraq. Far beyond anyone else with two tents, two chinooks and their own SLRs and two LMGs in sangers for protection. And the constant stream of special forces looking for a taxi further into Iraq.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Well I am sure it sucked.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2005)

Yea, we determined, pD and I, that his father probably worked on some of the birds we'd hop in... Pretty funny actually....

The desert is the worst place to conduct a war.. Period....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2005)

I agree....sand, sun, heat, flies, spiders, BUGS!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2005)

I think any place that has extreme weather would suck.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 15, 2005)

That is why Britain would be the best place to fight a war. There are absolutely no extremes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

No I would love to invade Jamaica....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Id like to invade Monaco...Nice harbour, mountainous surroundings, and as far as I know, no armed forces.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

No I think Jamaica would be better, lots of rum, hot chicks on the beach, Island Music and Ganja!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

But after seizing Monaco, Id go island hopping in the Mediterranean. Malta, Cyprus, Corsica, Sardinia, the lot! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

And probably get your ass handed to you at Malta.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello guys.

Recently browsing some others forums I have found those horrible pics of a M1A1 without his turret. In the forum said "Abrams destroyed by a iraki mine" but I am not very convinced of that ....any more info about this ?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/malcon73/destruido/mina2.jpg


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/malcon73/destruido/mina1.jpg


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/malcon73/destruido/mina.jpg


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

Nope dont buy it.

Yes it was obviously destroyed but not by a mine. A mine would not blow the top off of it. Probably a Anti Tank Missile or something of that nature but deffinatly not a mine. 

When we were in Iraq a friend of my mine rolled over an Iraqi Land Mine with a Hummer and it did not do that much damage to it, so it would not do that to a M-1.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 4, 2006)

I would like it if we invaded France. Wine, french breads, and of course wiping out asses on French soil!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

Coming from Alabama do you even know anything about good Wine?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2006)

> I would like it if we invaded France.


Hmmm.... I think -38 is having some problems at home or something.... In his last couple posts, he's stated that he hates Mexicans and wants to invade France...

The Next Hitler???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

He wants to form the Confederate States of the Reich!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 4, 2006)

Maybe he's just seen the picture of the Abrams that says "Today Baghdad, Tomorrow Paris." on the front. And I agree with Adler, it was most likely some Cold War style AT missile that ripped the Abrams turret off. I do have to say, the tank looks like it's been there quite a while! 

I don't mean to step on your toes, Adler, but an effective AT mine can tear the turret off a tank. By exploding underneath the tank and penertrating the belly, it can ignite the rounds inside which causes a much larger explosion which would lift the turret clean off. Not that I know any Iraqi mines being as powerful as the most modern types.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

You are probably correct, but I seriously doubt that was a mine that took that turret off.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

Hmmm, gee, wasn't the last time we invaded France when it was occupied by _someone else_. It just gets better, eh?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

LOL


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 5, 2006)

Very funny. Yes Alder, we Alabamaians like wine but even though through steriotyping it makes it that we are beer drinkers.

And Les, I hate mexicans because they are taking over our country and I cant understand a damn thing they are saying! And of course I have always hated the French.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2006)

You can't understand what they're saying? That's because they're speaking this thing called a "different language". And generally, you can't understand anyone speaking a different language unless you know that language. 

So, in conclusion, P-38 hates everyone that he cannot understand. So, P-38 hates people from Yorkshire ... never, ever come to Britain.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Very funny. Yes Alder, we Alabamaians like wine but even though through steriotyping it makes it that we are beer drinkers.



Boones Farm is not wine.



p38 Pilot said:


> And Les, I hate mexicans because they are taking over our country and I cant understand a damn thing they are saying! And of course I have always hated the French.



     

There you go again P38.

I have news for you. Become more cultured before you make dumb remarks like that. That must mean you hate everyone who does not speak English. Ill bet these people that speak a different language other than you, have one advantage over you, they have an education and probably speak better English than you do. *My 6 Year old Nephew has not learned English yet, I bet you hate him because he only speaks German.* 

Holy Crap P-38 Pilot you are digging yourself a bigger hole by the minute. Do me a favor get an education and think before you speak.

Oh and by the way, with an attitude like the one you have shown in this thread and other threads. I dont want to see you in my Army ever! You do not deserve it.

Oh and by the way, I personally dont like the French (even though I have met lots and lots of French people that I rather like, and the food is very good as well) but you know what Ive been to France so guess what I can make an opinion. You have nothing to make your opinion off of.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 3, 2006)

About Burger King and Capitalism, my older brother in his architecture class is going to watch "Super Size me"

A movie all about the corrupting influence of McDonald's and how it promotes American Culture and Global Dominance through what can seem like harmless fries and a Burger but what is really one of the best tools we have to enslave people through their stomachs. 


Instead of US mind control, it's belly control. Or rather, people *should* use belly control when they go their rather than put all the blame on McDonald's anyway.


Oh and Dino, I'm sorry about your brother. I worry about my brother being safe going to college. 

I'll pray for your deceased brother.


----------



## uhhuh35 (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah American culture and McDonalds are the source of all evil. But remember, GOD doesn't exist.
And everything is a Vast Conspiracy. We have no freedom of choice. We only THINK we're making choices when in fact we were herded in that direction, like a bunch of sheep by a great invisible hand that controls us all.
In fact I really don't like airplanes, it's just that the great aircraft mind control lobby FORCED me to come to this site. And I've been brainwashed into a lifetime of servitude to aviation.
The effect is so strong that I actually went to school and got my mechanics license and worked for an airline. How is it that I managed to quit that industry? Must be the EVIL Law Enforcment invisible hand that commanded me to apply for my current job that pays better.
Oh well!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Torch (Oct 6, 2006)

The Mexican thing is a sore subject in recent times. I was an immigrant who came to the US in 61,parents didn't have any money,didn't know English. They broke their asses during the day and then went to night school to learn the language and become a part of the American dream. There were no special privileges if you were German, Polish, French. Difference is is that we wave an American flag,pledge allegiance,are not a burden to the economy or society,never committed crimes and we are LEGAL. While P-38 seems to have some issues I'm fairly well educated, know 3 languages, been to Europe,Poland and enjoy wine etc. and understand different cultures... The USA has a major problem right now...8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2006)

I agree that the US has problems right now...

That does not change though the way P38 comes up with is assumptions though.

Anyhow that was way in the past when he wrote that. Lets move on.


----------



## Torch (Oct 6, 2006)

I agree about P-38...


----------



## Meteor (Oct 6, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You are probably correct, but I seriously doubt that was a mine that took that turret off.


Of course a stranded tank is more often than not destroyed by Allied Air Power to stop it falling into enemy hands. Perhaps this is the reason.


----------



## davparlr (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe this?

On April 5, 2003 a disabled and abandoned M1A1 was destroyed in Baghdad, it took: One Thermite grenade, one DU sabot round, and two Maverick missiles, of the later type, with tandem double warhead.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2006)

That could be it.


----------



## Chief (Oct 7, 2006)

Ddde, That's one heck of a tank if it could take that. Also, How can Capitalism be bad. It's the best way to grow the economy. Hey, If Mcdonalds is so bad? Why Don't you sue them? I mean it worked for fat people and now I can enjoy a happy meal with a member of the opposite sex anymore. Although, that would probably get me shot down before I could say the word Hi.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2006)

What are you talking about Chief?


----------



## Chief (Oct 7, 2006)

The M1A1 Dav was talking about. Of Course I could've miss understood him.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

No Im talking about your McDonalds talk...


----------



## Chief (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm having some fun with Soundbreaker. He stated McDonald's was conquering the world through it's stomachs. 

They say the key to a man's heart is through his stomach. So feed him than make pay. Than ever so slightly increase the price. eventually he will run out of money. No money no taxes. No taxes No government/ military. Therefore, no country= free land.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 16, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No Im talking about your McDonalds talk...



 

Hey mcdonalds and other corporations contribute to the growing american economy. Never a bad thing. I got my retirement hopes pegged on this little thing called "capitalism" and that it continues to do well.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 27, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Maybe he's just seen the picture of the Abrams that says "Today Baghdad, Tomorrow Paris." on the front. And I agree with Adler, it was most likely some Cold War style AT missile that ripped the Abrams turret off. I do have to say, the tank looks like it's been there quite a while!
> 
> I don't mean to step on your toes, Adler, but an effective AT mine can tear the turret off a tank. By exploding underneath the tank and penertrating the belly, it can ignite the rounds inside which causes a much larger explosion which would lift the turret clean off. Not that I know any Iraqi mines being as powerful as the most modern types.




Maybe it wasnt a mine, but i have seen a couple of videos which show these insurgents getting on top of an Abrams and placing a huge Satchel Chrage just underneath the back of the turret, they let of a huge explosian, taking off the turret easily, that is probably what happened


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

I dont think it was, I stick by my past postings.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 28, 2006)

The German infantry used to use the exact same method against T-34 tanks, Hussars. They used the Tellar anti-tank mine under the turret hang-over, would blow the turret clean off in some cases.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 28, 2006)

plan_D said:


> The German infantry used to use the exact same method against T-34 tanks, Hussars. They used the Tellar anti-tank mine under the turret hang-over, would blow the turret clean off in some cases.



instances like that are why we are so big on combined arms. No matter what course of action the enemy takes - you have a weapon to defeat him. In an ideal situation - infantry should not be able to appraoch tanks. Granted, no plan ever lasts the first 5 minutes.


----------



## k9kiwi (Oct 29, 2006)

And if it is still working after that

"You are about to be ambushed."


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 29, 2006)

One word of advice. Never ever order at Burger King in Singapore. A bacon double Turkey Burger. with BBQ sauce. its bloody horrible. Took 3 beers to get rid of the taste of that blessed damn Turkey Burger from Burger King hahaha


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 29, 2006)

You certain it was turkey? Or bacon for that matter?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey I got nothing agains't Mcdonalds! Except like maybe I said before I like Burger King better because well the food tastes better. But that biasedness came from my dad. Honest. He stopped taking my family to Mcdonalds years ago. I think it was the burger with one lone tomato. Or maybe the fries. 

By brother finished the film and wasn't that impressed. He found it biased and a bit boring. And making Mcdonalds into an evil clown also seemed absurd. 

I myself don't know. I know little kids love Mcdonalds. But just like they love Micky Mouse and Super Mario. Who can blame them anyway?


----------

